# Army Military Intel Propaganda Video



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2015)

As part of improving their "talent management" approach, the Army has released official videos on all 17 of its branches.

Here, for no particular reason, is the best/most important one.


----------



## AWP (Sep 22, 2015)

I can't see the video from work, but I'll make a few semi-informed assumptions. The video contains:

- Copy-Paste using the mouse and or keyboard shortcuts.
- Learning a language at DLI and then getting assigned to a place where you don't use that language.
- How to say or type "white Toyota Corolla" without a trace of irony. Bonus points if you can make it seem new.
- Use the above for "military aged male." Acronyms help.
- "Going green" by recycling your predecessor's work. 
- Pivot tables....god damn pivot tables.
- "What do you mean the CIA won't hire me?!?!?!"
- HUMINT guys thinking they're 007 in a plate carrier.
- Gratuitous shots of soldiers in the field using soldiers who haven't seen the field since a graduation FTX in AIT.
- Not one shot of the box containing D&D material and porn magazines discarded by other units.

I'm pretty sure the Signal video is like the branch: a dumpster fire.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 22, 2015)

Very close.  If you do watch it though, there may be a familiar face or two in the crowd.


----------



## AWP (Sep 23, 2015)

FWIW, all sarcasm aside, I thought it wasn't bad. I like the parts dispelling the notion of being James Bond. It did a good job considering you had a handful of minutes AND used the flunky staff at West Point. 

I'm afraid to watch Signal's and would prefer to accept that it sucks like a celebrity sex tape....which is in line with the career field.

Pro patria vigilans....


----------



## Brill (Sep 23, 2015)

Looked like the cast of "King of the Nerds".


----------



## Il Duce (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought the speakers did a great job, one looked very distinguished.  My only heartburn with it was where they got those attributes.  We've got tons of leadership doctrine and intelligence doctrine - I would have thought they'd take critical skills/attributes from those.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2015)

There was one guy in that video who looked like a giant geek, but he didn't have TGL 18 in the frame....


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Sep 23, 2015)

Familiar face(s), indeed. Small world?


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Very close.  If you do watch it though, there may be a familiar face or two in the crowd.



Didn't see any NCO's being interviewed lol


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 26, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> Didn't see any NCO's being interviewed lol



They too busy telling the officers what to say, and then editing out all the dumb stuff.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> They too busy telling the officers what to say, and then editing out all the dumb stuff.




LOL, They're the _real_ spooks..lol


----------

